# Red interior pics.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## gw76 (Apr 1, 2005)

Garish springs to mind


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sexy!!

Although, I don't like the design on the seats.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

The lighting makes so much difference to how that colour looks.

In bright light ... ooo, that's going to hurt your eyes.
In more subdued light, I almost like it!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Dotti will love them in red


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Looks great IMHO 8) apart from the red centre console which looks [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Andy B said:


> Dotti will love them in red


God you ain't wrong Andy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

That red looks great and I love the matching keyring also   . I would definately go for red and red again 8) 

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] Iceman for putting those pics up  :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

i think the seat design is way beyond what is in the mark 1

Wonder if they will fit a mark 1 :?:

Nice pics hans


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

The red does look nice 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The key fob!! :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Shame the carpet's in black though


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No thanks.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Hans - you the man


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Shame the carpet's in black though


Would you go for red leather and red carpet also?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Shame the carpet's in black though
> ...


I've never actually seen a red leather carpet, though if it was an option ...  ... you know it makes sense.

Just the black leather jeans then ...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Leather carpets? Kinky! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

The Magma Red leather swatch at the dealers looked darker than the red in these pictures. I was thinking of changing my colour choice to Silver with Red but after seeing these pictures I'm not so sure.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Red with silver then?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't think that the carpet/headlining are changeable with Magma - ie like you can have Luxor Biege throughout.

Car needs petrol though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Red leather carpet?  :twisted: . No more TT carpet burns then :lol: :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> Car needs petrol though.


or the dash pods is knackered :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Red leather carpet?  :twisted: . No more TT carpet burns then :lol: :wink:


I don't think there's a reply to that .....

Just off to the dealer to change my options though :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pimpy [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But its only half a job - arm rest gear knob wheel are all black. inserts in back qtr panels are black. looks like they gave up halfway through.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Urghh those seats are rank, too big


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you go for that car with Red leather and Redcarpet, than i also would look for a girlfriend with Red hair, and Red lingerie


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> If you go for that car with Red leather and Redcarpet, than i also would look for a girlfriend with Red hair, and Red lingerie


Yup. And one with black hair and black lingerie. And one with blonde hair and see-thru lingerie. And one with no lingerie and no hair ... No, that image doesn't work so well for me ...

Wife's not too keen on them all either :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God you guys ... so hormonial  . I said HORMONIAL NOT HORN .. :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was hoping for leg straps as an option on the new TT. Would come in handy.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I was hoping for leg straps as an option on the new TT. Would come in handy.


I suppose you have to find some way of keeping your women in the car ...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I was hoping for leg straps as an option on the new TT. Would come in handy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping for leg straps as an option on the new TT. Would come in handy.


You wants some aswell Tony?  :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> If you go for that car with Red leather and Redcarpet, than i also would look for a girlfriend with Red hair, and Red lingerie


I think that is an "in your dreams" option, which would seriously delay the arrival of your TT.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > If you go for that car with Red leather and Redcarpet, than i also would look for a girlfriend with Red hair, and Red lingerie
> ...


Think again Karcsi 8) 
I only like black lingerie. Silver TT's and woman with blond hair.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I only like black lingerie. Silver TT's and woman with blond hair.


 

Yeah, I only wear black too


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Has to be red everything for me - only colour I can see thoroughly  :wink: :-*


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Has to be red everything for me  :wink: :-*


Lipstick, lingerie, shoes, dress...... :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And a RED Handbag with RED interior Iceman  :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Sorry forgot that one. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Kappa shell suit, white adidas trainers and a burberry cap.



> Lipstick, lingerie, shoes, dress......


Well are we not talking about what we llike to wear at the weekends? :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Kappa shell suit, white adidas trainers and a burberry cap.
> 
> Well are we not talking about what we llike to wear at the weekends? :lol:


Hey - that's a bit too trendy for Glasgow ??

:wink:


----------

